# running snx within a container [abandoned]

## DaggyStyle

Greetings,

I want to try snx for my office vpn so I can ditch widnows.

I wanted to know if it is possible to run it in a 32bit container so I won't need to install 32libs on my desktop?

Thanks.

----------

## Hu

If you have IA32 emulation in the kernel, and your chosen container provides all the needed 32-bit libraries (as opposed to assuming it can map in the host's /lib32, for example), then yes, that should work.  What type of container are you planning to use?  What is snx?

----------

## DaggyStyle

Greetings,

snx is https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/SSL_Network_Extender

the idea is to not install x32 libs on my system.

my idea was to run it inside a container, assuming the vpn applies to the host too and run the vnc client on the host.

----------

## Hu

You won't get out of having x32 libraries on disk, unless you find a 64-bit build of snx.  You could get out of having them spilled out into the general filesystem, and instead keep them wrapped up in the container.  Having read that page, I'd not rely on a mere container to confine snx.  Confining a root-privileged process in a container is complex, and there have been escapes over the years.  A VM would be safer, and probably easier to set up.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Hu wrote:*   

> You won't get out of having x32 libraries on disk, unless you find a 64-bit build of snx.  You could get out of having them spilled out into the general filesystem, and instead keep them wrapped up in the container.  Having read that page, I'd not rely on a mere container to confine snx.  Confining a root-privileged process in a container is complex, and there have been escapes over the years.  A VM would be safer, and probably easier to set up.

 

I know, I thought of limiting the libs to the container alone.

the main idea is to ditch the windows vm. going linux vm is kinda pointless.

I'll install the 32bit libs and thats it. was worth trying.

Thanks

----------

## ruyrybeyro

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> Greetings,
> 
> snx is https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/SSL_Network_Extender
> 
> the idea is to not install x32 libs on my system.
> ...

 

A container as docker not that feasible, as you want IP, routing and DNS  addresses. I managed installing it inside a Debian chroot having as an host most of the Linux distributions out there, including Gentoo

https://github.com/ruyrybeyro/chrootvpn/

----------

